# Nothing but Holes



## PETERFC

THE WORLDS LARGEST HOLES




1. KimberleyBig Hole- South Africa












Apparently the largest ever hand-dug excavation in the world, this 1097-meter-deep mine yielded over three tons of diamonds before being closed.

2. Glory Hole - MonticelloDam , California













This is the Glory Hole at Monticello Dam, and it's the largest in the world of this type of spillway, its size enabling it to consume 14,400 cubic feet of water every second.


A glory hole is used when a dam is at full capacity and water needs to be drained from the reservoir.

3 Great Blue Hole, Belize 












This incredible geographical phenomenon known as a blue hole is situated 60 miles off the mainland of Belize .
There are numerous blue holes around the world but none as stunning as this one.

4 Sinkholein Guatemala 












This photo is of a sinkhole that occurred February 2007 in Guatemala . It swallowed two dozen homes and killed at least three people. 


5. This is the famous Rat Hole.











It is capable of swallowing Millions of Tax Payers Money annually, never to be heard from again!
It is reputed to contain at least
600 "***holes".


----------



## John999

Peter i have the funny feeling that your hole´s might be upsetting to some intellectuals in here


----------



## nelinha

Peter, your holes are funny!!!! Specially the last one.  Nelinha


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Peter,
You obviously do not know the A/HOLES that I know ?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Peter,
> You obviously do not know the A/HOLES that I know ?


Hi Mr.Blueskies

A/holes are the same where ever you go just the faces change.

Have you seen my blog yet? Peter's Vale Boa House: The Story

Peterfc 666?


----------



## John999

Peter, the biggest hole is yet to come. Let's see what is going to happen after the elections in the UK. You might see the biggest hole of all
:confused2:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



John999 said:


> Peter, the biggest hole is yet to come. Let's see what is going to happen after the elections in the UK. You might see the biggest hole of all
> :confused2:


Yes John you could be right but i am deserting a sinking ship anyway so who cares not Portugal here i come.

Please will some one buy my house. Look at the site below and go to 15 gwladys street

Peterfc 666?

Priory Property Services


----------



## John999

PETERFC said:


> Yes John you could be right but i am deserting a sinking ship anyway so who cares not Portugal here i come.
> 
> Please will some one buy my house. Look at the site below and go to 15 gwladys street
> 
> Peterfc 666?
> 
> Priory Property Services


Before you desert can you make sure Liverpool beats Chelsea?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



John999 said:


> Before you desert can you make sure Liverpool beats Chelsea?


Hi John 

As a blue who lives thirty yards across the road from Everton i will say a little prayer for you . Please Lord let john's dream come true. Amen

How's that John


Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

To be, or not to be ?

"Not to be !


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

That sinkhole looks very useful Peter, hmmmm A good way to get rid of
the garbage without having to pay for a bin licence. Not to mention other old
rubbish !
:eyebrows:
Can't see any use for the rat hole though ?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> That sinkhole looks very useful Peter, hmmmm A good way to get rid of
> the garbage without having to pay for a bin licence. Not to mention other old
> rubbish !
> :eyebrows:
> Can't see any use for the rat hole though ?


Hi Mr.Blueskies

What a very good idea. No divorce settlement:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Peterfc 666?


----------



## John999

Peter i heard she`s devastated and haven`t stop crying since you left. Leave her something to remind her of you


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



John999 said:


> Peter i heard she`s devastated and haven`t stop crying since you left. Leave her something to remind her of you


NO

Peterfc 666?


----------



## John999

Peter.......
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

